# Evangers' owners are thiefs!



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

WOW! Looks like there are a few criminals running Evangers!

Pet food firm owners accused of stealing $2M in eletricity, gas - Chicago Breaking News


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Wow! :blink:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I would think that if they are guilty of that, no telling what they put in their "high end" dog food. You know, this world scares me, especially the food industry!!!!:angry:


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

> I would think that if they are guilty of that, no telling what they put in their "high end" dog food.


I agree! At this point, you couldn't pay me to buy their product! There are too many good foods out there to take any chances. It really IS scary!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> I would think that if they are guilty of that, no telling what they put in their "high end" dog food. You know, this world scares me, especially the food industry!!!!:angry:


It's just terrible! :thmbdn:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Let's not convict them yet. They haven't been convicted, only charged. 

I'm not in favor of stealing of course, and I have no interest in Evangers, and if they are guilty I hope they receive justice. 

But I've learned to not take everything at first blush. Remember the story about the runaway Prius? It was most likely a lie. Let's first see if they get convicted.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

That takes a BRAVE person to mess with the power and gas lines--I'd be scared of going up in flames--literally!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I saw this today as well. Supposedly a former employee and a current employee turned them in on two separate occasions - it will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## poochieheaven (Nov 19, 2009)

My first thought was the same as you guys- how horrible and if they are doing that, what are they doing to their dog food. But after hearing many sides, most people who sell their food are sticking with it, as it is a good food. 

So while their personal ethics may not be the best (if guilty) most boutique owners feel that the dog food is just fine to continue using if you are currently feeding it. 

Hope that helps for those on the fence about the dog food.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:new_shocked::new_shocked: If indeed they did it (and we'll have to see), I would wonder about what corners they may have cut to save more in their manufacturing. I don't think that their lack of personal ethics wouldn't also cross over into their professional ethics, especially in the name of money. Either you are an ethical person, or you aren't. I like to feel I'm personally an ethical person and I certainly am ethical in running my business. It's a core value that to me is non-negotiable as to when one exercises it. JMHO.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> I would think that if they are guilty of that, no telling what they put in their "high end" dog food. You know, this world scares me, especially the food industry!!!!:angry:





SpringHasSprung said:


> I agree! At this point, you couldn't pay me to buy their product! There are too many good foods out there to take any chances. It really IS scary!





Nikki's Mom said:


> Let's not convict them yet. They haven't been convicted, only charged.
> 
> I'm not in favor of stealing of course, and I have no interest in Evangers, and if they are guilty I hope they receive justice.
> 
> But I've learned to not take everything at first blush. Remember the story about the runaway Prius? It was most likely a lie. Let's first see if they get convicted.


This was posted on my wholesale forum and it makes a lot of sense to me. I have posted the statements that hit home for me.


I have long had trouble with a certain amount of hypocrisy within the small business community. Most of you are in business to make money. That does not preclude the desire to help pets and help people. 

Why is it, then, that if a business or manufacturer makes money, then there is the desire to hate on that business or person? It is one thing when a business reduces quality or service in order to make money. It is another when the quality is the same but the business practice is one you don't like.

You absolutely have the right to stop doing business with the company. And express that to the company. But don't state that the company is a bad company to do so. Only that you won't do business with the company. 

It seems that there are many folks, however, who like the (not solely) American idea of build someone up, then knock 'em down. Oh, you're making money, you must be bad.

My comments are absolutely related to - though not limited to - the recent events surrounding Evanger's and the subsequent comments. If you don't want to carry Evanger's, THEN DON'T. But I would suggest that first you make the decision based on what's in the can, how's it selling for you, even, if need be customer feedback surrounding the incident because that may ultimately effect how it's selling for you.

But I would ask that you first, remember that in this country, the courts still rule guilty until proven innocent. The media operates on the reverse principal. Funny how we all want the court version if it's something close to home, but the media version when there is a scandal. Furthermore, I ask that you not treat rumors as fact. In the age of the Internet, something written somewhere once, no matter how unsubstantiated, or certainly without citation, becomes fact. 

Then, realize what is a paperwork issue, what is a back office issue, and what is a product issue. Evanger's has not once in it's operating history had a product recalled. Evanger's has produced food for other manufacturer' s, none of whom were involved in the recalls 2 years ago, and each of whom does its own independent testing (oh...and we don't see published problems, do we). Evanger's consistently produces high quality products - to me higher quality than Nature's Variety, EVO, Wellness, Merrick - all for less than those companies. 

So as you are making assumptions about Evanger's, and particularly those of you who are assuming that the product quality has to be bad. 

I'm done!


And another response:

I don't carry Evanger's right now. I may in the future but my current distributors do not carry it. The Sher's legal bills are going to be outrageous. I could not imagine being faced with all of that. I KNOW how former employees can be. I had one I hired right after she was released from prison. An amazing worker until her meds ran out. She became my worst nightmare. I delt with the Labor Board over COMPLETELY UNFOUNDED, IRRATIONAL, DELUSIONAL accusations of hers. 

I feel for anyone who gets tied up in the legal system. It is ruthless. The media may very well be creating this whirlwind. If not and the Sher's were doing illegal things then let the court figure that out. In the meantime, if the product does well for the pets then continue. Someone may purchase the business during all of this and the food will continue. Who knows.


----------

